# Egoismus der High-End Spielern



## Toastpatriot (8. Oktober 2010)

Hallo 

Ich habe bis grade eben versucht, Quests in Winterquell zu machen. Das gelang mir auch ganz gut, bis ich eine Quest bekam, in der es darum ging Furbolgs zu töten.
An sich ja kein Problem, hab ich zumindest gedacht. Aber dann kam ich in dem Hauptlager der besagten Furbolgs an, jedoch erwarteten mich dort nur 2 80ger, die sämtliche Furbolgs mir vor der Nase wegschnappten und mich damit am leveln hindern. Ich bin dann nach 20 Minuten warten wieder gegangen, denn die Spieler ließen sich auch nicht auf einen Kompromiss ein, mich in eine Gruppe einzuladen, damit ich die Kills wenigstens auch bekomm´.
Jetzt wollte ich mal hier eine allgemeine Diskussion anregen oder zumindest die Frage stellen, wie das bei euch so ist.
Findet ihr auch, das inzwischen die High-Lvl Spieler sich für etwas besseres halten und durch egoismus andere Spieler, die noch nicht 80 sind, behindern.
Kann sein, dass ihr mich für ne Jammerbacke oder so haltet, aber das hat mich ziemlich aufgeregt.

Grüße


----------



## Knochensammler (8. Oktober 2010)

Naja, wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst. Steht nirgends das die Mops nur für gleichlvlige da sind. Du könntest vielleicht wo anders lvln, 
oder loggst aus und guckts ob die in einer halben Stunde noch da sind.


----------



## Evolo (8. Oktober 2010)

Hast einfach Pech gehabt würde ich sagen, ich habe mit sowas bisher keine Probleme gehabt. Ganz im Gegenteil ich habe mit einem Mage auf Hordenseite gelevelt in Winterquell, ging auch um Furbolgskills, ein Mage von der Top Raidgilde auf meinem Realm war dort am Ruf Farmen für die Holzschlundfest und hat mich sofort in eine Gruppe geladen, und auch danach hat er mich noch fast 3h beim Leveln unterstützt.

MfG 

Evo


----------



## Toastpatriot (8. Oktober 2010)

Ja aber das gleiche könnten die ja auch tun. Die haben mir ja mit voller Absicht die weggeschnappt und mich auch nicht irgendwie in die Gruppe eingeladen


----------



## xxMardooxx (8. Oktober 2010)

oh nein, du kannst eine quest ned machen  du wirst ja nie 80 wenn du so denkst


----------



## marielol (8. Oktober 2010)

ich weiss nicht inwieweit das das highendspieler sind wenn sie dir mobs klauen


----------



## Phenyl19 (8. Oktober 2010)

So ist das Leben,wenn die es absichtlich machen sind halt unsoziale Idioten...

Ist mir auch schon passiert,aber ganz ehrlich,dann geh ich wo anders questen oder logge aus und mach was anderes.
Aber ich erstelle keinen Thread dafür,wo kommen wir denn da hin wenn das jeder macht.


----------



## Toastpatriot (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich werd schon 80 keine Sorge und das ist eigentlich auch nicht meine Einstellung aber die Dreistigkeit fand ich erwähnenswert


----------



## Rhaven (8. Oktober 2010)

Die Leute die hier bisher geantwortet haben, sind inGame warscheinlich genau so drauf...

Grundsätzlich gehören die Mobs niemandem, das ist richtig. Doch leider sind immer weniger Spieler hilfsbereit und schlichtweg unfreundlich. Das ist eine durchaus negative Entwicklung, die man in der letzten Zeit häufiger beobachten konnte.

Ich meine, jemanden für 20-30 Mobs (wenn überhaupt!) in die Gruppe einzuladen, damit dieser Jemand seine Quest in Ruhe beenden kann, ist doch kein Aufwand, selbst wenns einem um Ruf oder sonst was geht.

Eigentlich traurig, ich erleb's auch immer öfter.

Gruß

/Edit: Und ein Forum dient nunmal dazu sich mitzuteilen.


----------



## Olliruh (8. Oktober 2010)

Toastpatriot schrieb:


> Ja aber das gleiche könnten die ja auch tun. Die haben mir ja mit voller Absicht die weggeschnappt und mich auch nicht irgendwie in die Gruppe eingeladen



ist ja nicht so das blizzard für jedes lvl mehrere questgebiete geschaffen hat ...
oder das die einzige quest ist die du da hast...


----------



## Phenyl19 (8. Oktober 2010)

Rhaven schrieb:


> Die Leute die hier bisher geantwortet haben, sind inGame warscheinlich genau so drauf...



Nein bin ich nicht,ich hab es mir nur abgewöhnt mich über solche Leute zu ärgern, ändert auch nichts daran.


----------



## Lily:) (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich als fleißige Furbolg-Prüglerin in Winterquell habe bisher immer dem "Kleinen" geholfen oder ihm den Vortritt gelassen.

Du bist wahrscheinlich einfach nur auf Vollidioten getroffen.


----------



## Cathan (8. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt überall Idioten, aber glaub mir nicht alle "high-end-Spieler" sind so.


----------



## elendi93 (8. Oktober 2010)

was das für nen mega dummes thema die aussage is doch sooo dämlich du weißt doch garnicht was die da gemacht haben vill haben se ruf geframt oder son crap für ihrgend nen erfolg wo is da das problem levelst halt solang woanders ich hab auch so einige leute in der gilde die alle mögliche scheiße abfarmen und da kommt man dann nicht drum rum paar lowlevel mobs zu killen die vill auch nen anderer killen muss schonmal drüber nachgedacht das es zig100er chars auf einem server gibt die vill grad zufällig ihrgendwo was killen was du auch gebrauchen könntes und einfach kb auf dich haben ina grp ?


----------



## Tereos (8. Oktober 2010)

im prinzip hätten sie dich für die dauer deiner quest inviten können. aber man kann keinen dazu zwingen. deshalb würde ich mich darüber nicht so aufregen und ein pause machen und später nochmal das ganze


----------



## blindhai (8. Oktober 2010)

Es ist schon so, dass wer zuerst kommt auch zuerst "mahlt" .

Du kannst sie natürlich bitten dich einzuladen aber wenn sie das nicht tun, dann ist das deren Entscheidung. Das mag unfreundlich sein aber ein Anrecht hast du nunmal nicht. Dann kommst du einfach später wieder oder einen Tag später und dann machst du es eben dann. Wenn du es aber genau jetzt machen willst, dann hast du leider Pech.


----------



## Phenyl19 (8. Oktober 2010)

elendi93 schrieb:


> was das für nen mega dummes thema die aussage is doch sooo dämlich du weißt doch garnicht was die da gemacht haben vill haben se ruf geframt oder son crap für ihrgend nen erfolg wo is da das problem levelst halt solang woanders ich hab auch so einige leute in der gilde die alle mögliche scheiße abfarmen und da kommt man dann nicht drum rum paar lowlevel mobs zu killen die vill auch nen anderer killen muss schonmal drüber nachgedacht es zig100er chars auf einem server gibt die vill grad zufällig ihrgendwo was killen was du auch gebrauchen könntes und einfach kb auf dich haben ina grp ?



Und wo ist das Problem die kleinen in die Gruppe einzuladen? Bringt das Ruf abzug? -.-


----------



## Fasor (8. Oktober 2010)

Toastpatriot schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe bis grade eben versucht, Quests in Winterquell zu machen. Das gelang mir auch ganz gut, bis ich eine Quest bekam, in der es darum ging Furbolgs zu töten.
> An sich ja kein Problem, hab ich zumindest gedacht. Aber dann kam ich in dem Hauptlager der besagten Furbolgs an, jedoch erwarteten mich dort nur 2 80ger, die sämtliche Furbolgs mir vor der Nase wegschnappten und mich damit am leveln hindern. Ich bin dann nach 20 Minuten warten wieder gegangen, denn die Spieler ließen sich auch nicht auf einen Kompromiss ein, mich in eine Gruppe einzuladen, damit ich die Kills wenigstens auch bekomm´.
> ...



ne hast recht... ein abbild unsere gesellschaft... aber es gibt auch noch andere die dich sicher in eine grp geladen hätten


----------



## Tionn (8. Oktober 2010)

Das hat ich auch schon oft beim questen, aber im High-Level werden die Spieler teilweise noch dreister und Kürschnern einfach mal dein Mob weg, oder klauen dir dein Respawn auf den du schon stundenlang wartest.

Solche Leute solltest du einfach ganz schnell auf die Igno packen, und zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt wiederkommen.


----------



## restX3 (8. Oktober 2010)

stimmt schon die mobs gehört niemand^^

aber wär ich dort und du würdest mich wispern das du die für ne quests brauchst, dann lad ich dich sofort ein ist doch klar

war letzens in nagrand ruf farmen, bekomm ich wisper das ich helfen könnte bei der arena quest, hab natürlich zugesagt

warum auch nicht wenn ich schon dort bin helf ich auch gern, war in 10 min erledigt, voraussetzung ist natürlich freundlich anfragen

setz die ignore oder was weiß ich, es gibt halt solche egos

da würd ich mich nun wirklich nicht drüber aufregen


----------



## BlackSun84 (8. Oktober 2010)

Zu solchen "Ultraroxxorpros" gibt es in Cata eine tolle Quest bei der Horde beim Übergang zum Vorgebirge von Hillsbrad. Ich sage nur: "Hey, ich bin der Köönigsmörderultraheld" - "Töte 100 Ghule für ein tolles Item" - "Ok"

 .


----------



## benwingert (8. Oktober 2010)

> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]was das für nen mega dummes thema die aussage is doch sooo dämlich du weißt doch garnicht was die da gemacht haben vill haben se ruf geframt oder son crap für ihrgend nen erfolg wo is da das problem levelst halt solang woanders ich hab auch so einige leute in der gilde die alle mögliche scheiße abfarmen und da kommt man dann nicht drum rum paar lowlevel mobs zu killen die vill auch nen anderer killen muss schonmal drüber nachgedacht das es zig100er chars auf einem server gibt die vill grad zufällig ihrgendwo was killen was du auch gebrauchen könntes und einfach kb auf dich haben ina grp ? [/font]



sehr geistreich.

@topic: ich hab schon öfters so leute gesehn ich selbst helf immer "lowies" wenn ich irgendwo ruf farm oder so. lad se in ne grp ein oder wenn se nit wollen kill ich alle mobs die sie schon angehittet haben^^ ich denke dass wirklich immer mehr leute zu so egoisten werden, leider nicht nur high levels...
MfG


----------



## Starfros (8. Oktober 2010)

Toastpatriot schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe bis grade eben versucht, Quests in Winterquell zu machen. Das gelang mir auch ganz gut, bis ich eine Quest bekam, in der es darum ging Furbolgs zu töten.
> An sich ja kein Problem, hab ich zumindest gedacht. Aber dann kam ich in dem Hauptlager der besagten Furbolgs an, jedoch erwarteten mich dort nur 2 80ger, die sämtliche Furbolgs mir vor der Nase wegschnappten und mich damit am leveln hindern. Ich bin dann nach 20 Minuten warten wieder gegangen, denn die Spieler ließen sich auch nicht auf einen Kompromiss ein, mich in eine Gruppe einzuladen, damit ich die Kills wenigstens auch bekomm´.
> ...



einach mal den MUND auf machen und fragen ob die möglichkeit besteht deine Quest zu machen, diese Option hast du bestimmt noch nicht gezogen. Wenn nicht ist es kein klauen vor der nase , weil wer zu erst schlägt dem gehörts ist genau so wie mit dem Erz oder den schönen Blümchen.
Da sie bei einer Fraktion im Ruf steigen wollen werden die zwei ne weile da rum kloppen.


----------



## ¥ΛЯ (8. Oktober 2010)

Gibt halt für 80er atm nur noch wenig zu tun. Da grindet man halt den alten Content um Ruf / Titel / Erfolge usw zu farmen.

Atm farme ich mir auch den Wahnsinnigen Titel wo teilweise echt viel gegrinde bei ist. 
Hab einige Stunden die Syndikatsmobs in den Ruinen im Vorderen Hügelland durchgehen gegrindet um an den Punkt zu kommen wo ich mitm Schurken die Kisten weiter farmen muss. Dann kannst Beutebucht durchgehend verwüsten für den Ruf bei den Blutseglern. Und dann entweder mit Piratengrinden wieder hoch kommen oder die Quests in Düsterbruch machen... 

Und es gibt gerade eine ganze Reihe an Grinderfolgen die X Leute gerade gleichzeitig machen. Es ist klar, dass Spieler die gerade leveln dadurch gestört werden aber was soll man machen... 

Ich lade die Spieler von der eigenen Fraktion immer ein oder wenn es eine Gruppe ist joine ich die. Plündern auf Jeder gegen Jeden gestellt da ich die Mobs eh nicht loote (dauert zu lange / müllt Inventar zu / NPCVerkaufspreis lohnt kaum) und haue die Mobs einfach alle weiter um. (Sind ja einige Tausend...) Oft sind die Leute sogar happy da die Quest dann unglaublich schnell gemacht ist. 

Da ich auf einem PVPServer spiele ist das ganze natürlich bissle ätzender mit Lowchars der gegnerischen Fraktion. Nein ich greife sie nicht an da ich der Meinung bin lvl 80 gegen lvl 40 Char ist kein Openpvp sonder einfach nur feige (IMBA einen Char der 40 lvl unter einem ist zu onehitten!). Wenn sie sich trauen näher ran zu kommen schalte ich mit Mobs killen einfach einen Gang zurück und lasse sie ihre Quest machen. Wenn ich sehe des er ängstlich auf Range stehen bleibt und mehrmals gucken kommt whisper ich ihn mit dem 2ten Account der auf Hordenseite eingeloggt ist und sag ihm er kann hier ruhig questen ihm passiert nichts da. 

Bissle Rücksicht auf die lvlnden Mitspieler ist nicht zu viel verlangt beim grinden finde ich. Die meisten Leute machen so etwas auch. Die Deppen die egoistisch alles alleine killen sind zum Glück eine Seltenheit.


----------



## Kæran (8. Oktober 2010)

Schreib einfach ein Ticket mit der Begründung das die Anderen dir ein optimales Spielerlebnis verhindern. Dann bekommen die nämlich einen kleinen Timeout.
Ist natürlich nur die letzte Maßnahme und man soll es immer erst mit freundlichem Nachfragen versuchen.


----------



## wildrazor09 (8. Oktober 2010)

HIgh End Spieler sind ne ganz wiederliche Gattung von Spielern. Einfach ausm weg gehn


----------



## Arasouane (8. Oktober 2010)

google mal nach eigenschaften, die ein Mensch haben kann. Die waren halt Arschlöcher. So einfach ist das.

Wenn du nen geilen passiv aggressiven gekühlten Racheakt hinlegen willst, dann lvl nen 80er der anderen fraktion hoch, merk Dir die namen und zerleg sie einfach im open PVP ))

Mir fällt echt nix besseres ein^^ Sei Dir selbst wichtiger, klopf Dir auf die Schultern und sei stolz, dass du nicht so n Arsch bist. Das kann auch was, eigentlich viel mehr!

Aber net ärgern...nein nein....NEIN!

Lg Ara


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde du hast recht. Die sind die Typischen "Reichen" like :'Nein Anton, nicht dahin, das ist die Arbeiterklasse'
Aber es variiert immeroch vo Server zu Server.


----------



## Mamorarxx (8. Oktober 2010)

Has du vieleicht daran gedacht das der entsprechende Spieler sich gerade in der Warteschlange des Dungeonbrowser befindet und dich deshalb nicht in die grp eingeladen hat außerdem wenn er gerade ruf farmt dann darf er die mobs genauso killen wie du da sie ja niemanden gehöre. AUßER HOGGER DER GEHÖRT MIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Morfelpotz (8. Oktober 2010)

Hmm.... kann ich nicht bestätigen.
Spiele selbst in einer Gilde, die auf ihnrem Server unter den top drei oder vier.... ka .... steht.
Wenn ich irgendwo am Questen bin und einen Lowie sehe der dort auch Mobs kloppt, bekommt der nen Ninja-Invite ohne zu fragen.

Dabei gibts 2 reaktionen, die ich bisher beobachtet habe:

Invite wird ignoriert und evtl mit einem whisper "lol?" gekontert.
Invite wird angenommen und es wird ein kurzes "Quest XY ?" > "jo" > "alles klärchen" gewhispert und los gehts.


Die "wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst" Mentalität liegt mir nicht besonders und ist in einem MMOG auch relativ fehl am platz


----------



## Habira (8. Oktober 2010)

Starfros schrieb:


> einach mal den MUND auf machen und fragen ob die möglichkeit besteht deine Quest zu machen, diese Option hast du bestimmt noch nicht gezogen. Wenn nicht ist es kein klauen vor der nase , weil wer zu erst schlägt dem gehörts ist genau so wie mit dem Erz oder den schönen Blümchen.
> Da sie bei einer Fraktion im Ruf steigen wollen werden die zwei ne weile da rum kloppen.



Ich glaube du hast seinen Post nicht richtig gelesen, er hat geschrieben, dass die beiden sich selbst auf einen Kompromiss, sich der Gruppe anzuschließen, sich nicht eingelassen haben.... erst lesen und dann reden/schreiben....


@Topic: wenn ich mitn 80er Ruf farme und ich sehe jemanden questen, ziehe ich mich zurück und wenn ich am Leveln war hab ich einfach ne inni gemacht oder hab woanders gequestet. Nervig ist es schon, vor allemdingen, wenn es Leute von der anderen Seite sind und die man nicht mal fragen kann.


----------



## Lorghi (8. Oktober 2010)

Hmm, die werden wohl Ruf für den Frostsäbler gefarmt haben & das ist ein ewig qualvolles Gegrinde. Okay, sie hätten dich wirklich laden können, aber irgendwann schaltet das Hirn bei dieser Sache auf Autopilot  hab auch erst vor kurzem für das Mount gefarmt dort & bin immer noch heilfroh das ich da durch bin.

Aber stimmt schon, sozial war das nicht gerade.


----------



## madmurdock (8. Oktober 2010)

Sind nicht alle so.

Ich haette dich, wenn ich dort Ruf gefarmt haette, eingeladen und den Loot auf FFA gestellt. Dann haette ich dich gebeten nichts zu looten und mir alles zu ueberlassen. So haette ich die Perlen (ist so n Ruf Drop dort) einsammeln koennen. Falls dieser Anweisung nicht Folge geleistet waere und du nicht mit dem Kompromiss haettest leben koennen und lieber auf Spawn gewartet haettest, welcher dann natuerlich instant von dem 80er umgeklatscht worden waere, ok. Waerste halt wieder aus der Grp geflogen. :>

Aber ein bisschen Kompromissbereitschaft koennte man schon erwarten, zumal es meist nur 2x 10/10 Kills oder so gewesen sind.


----------



## Lenay (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich lade "Lowies" auch gern mal in eine Gruppe ein,wenn ich sehe, das sie dort ebenfalls Mobs töten,das Problem ist bei mir,das sich manche dann gar nicht helfen lassen wollen ^^ , das is ja das witzige bei der ganzen Sache.Anschließend stehen 'se dann nur blöd in der Gegend rum und machen die Quest einfach so weiter und "klauen" wie der TE so schön sagt einem dann selber die Mobs vor der Nase wech,die man selber zum Ruf farmen brauch.
Keine Ahnung ob nur bei uns solche "Komischen" rumlaufen,aber sowas muss einfach nicht sein.
Wenn die Leute allerdings wie ich schon geschrieben habe die Einladung in eine Gruppe ablehnen, dann dreh ich meistens erst richtig auf und pull alles was nicht niet und nagelfest ist, um dem jenigen dann zu zeigen, das er nun sowas von die Arschkarte gezogen hat  - aber nur wenn ich durch die Person genervt bin,passiert nicht immer ,aber immer öfters .

Finde sowas einfach nur wirsch ,sollen 'se sich einladen lassen und gut ist und dann nicht hinterher rumheulen das sie ihre Quest nich gebacken kriegen.

Und wie die anderen schon geschrieben haben,in der Zeit in der du dich über diese beiden 80er aufregst könntest du schon längst wieder ein Level höher sein wenn du dir ein anderes Gebiet zum Questen aussuchst.
Ich kenne die ganze Situation ebenfalls selber sehr gut , mach dir keinen Kopf und ... nech ? ^^ Du weisst schon ... hehe .


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. Oktober 2010)

Das ganze hat aber auch etwas gutes.
Und zwar kannst du dich auf die Art und Weise schon mal an einen gewissen Spielertypus gewöhnen.

Diese Art von emotional gestörten Onlineegoisten wird du spätestens inden 80 bzw. 85er Instnazen wiedertreffen.


----------



## Ryuzakii (8. Oktober 2010)

Klar ist dass nicht nett von denen gewesen. Hat aber denk ich nichts mit High-End zu tun... sowas gibts auch unter Spielern gleichen Levels.


----------



## No_ones (8. Oktober 2010)

ich hab ne blizzard aktie .. mir gehören 0.0001% jedes viechs in wow !!! also doch meins !!


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (8. Oktober 2010)

Findest du es nicht egoistisch die Mobs für dich haben zu wollen?


----------



## KoKsKnoLLe (8. Oktober 2010)

Und was hat das bitte mit High-end spielern zu tun?


----------



## std123 (8. Oktober 2010)

Hab mit high-end spieler sowohl positive als auch negative erfahrungen gemacht!!
gibt leider sehr viele spieler die eigebildet sind und und jeden fertig machen der nicht perfekt spielt oder nur für sein gs 1%zu wenig dps haben.
es gibt aber auch andere als ihc meinen schurken gelevelt habe hat mir ein lvl 80 schami geholfen 5 oder 6 grp q's zu machen ( hab den vorher noch nie gesehen sonder nur nett gefragt)
im allgemeinen kann ich sagen das ich es scheiße finde wenn jmd so eingebildet ist, klar wenn man ma en schlechten tag hat ist nit schlimm nur wenn man ständig so drauf ist ist das ziemlich kacke!!!
an alle anderen spieler die gerne auch mal helfen oder mit ihrem mage en gratis dalaport machen:
THX!!! ohne speielr wie euch würde wowo sehr viel weniger spaß machen!!!


----------



## No_ones (8. Oktober 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Findest du es nicht egoistisch die Mobs für dich haben zu wollen?






Nein !! alles meins !! mein schatz ! 


nein fun  wenn ich ruf farme ( mache ich nie zu faul dafür  ) dann mach ich das nur wenn eig niemand on ist ( gaaaanz früh ) oder wenn keiner da is


----------



## Schlaviner (8. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich irgendwo Vichher töte und sehe das low level spieler die auch brauchen, dann lad ich sie in ne grp ein. 

Hast wohl einfach nur pech gehabt


----------



## WilliWinzig (8. Oktober 2010)

Gewöhn dich drann. Mit Cata wird noch schlimmer ......


----------



## Grushdak (8. Oktober 2010)

Du wirst im Spiel mal auf Nette und mal auf nicht so Nette treffen.
Sowas gibt es auch unter 80ern oder unter Lowlevlern.
Das Verhalten hat nix mit dem Level zu tun.

Es wird schon seinen Sinn haben, daß sie dort die Mobs killen.
Traurig ist es allerdings schon, daß sie Dich nicht eingeladen haben - naja Egoismus pur.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (8. Oktober 2010)

Die waren höchstwahrscheinlich Ruf farmen für Holzschlundfeste... Aber da Ruf nicht geteilt wird, kA wieso sie dich nicht invited haben... Aber du hast schon Recht, viele High-Level-Charakter-Spieler sind einfach nur noch egoistisch ingame... Das ist auch einer der Gründe warum ich das Spiel nichtmehr spiele :/


----------



## std123 (8. Oktober 2010)

No_ones schrieb:


> ich hab ne blizzard aktie .. mir gehören 0.0001% jedes viechs in wow !!! also doch meins !!





na dann gz dir gehöfrt so ein schleimviev aus dem noobfilter in naxx XD


----------



## Dagonzo (8. Oktober 2010)

Toastpatriot schrieb:


> Ich werd schon 80 keine Sorge und das ist eigentlich auch nicht meine Einstellung aber die Dreistigkeit fand ich erwähnenswert


Ich nicht, denn wenn man ehrlich ist, dann wird das jeder auf die eine oder andere Art schon mehrfach erlebt haben seit dem es WoW gibt. Das fängt in den Startgebieten an und zieht sich bis zum Endgame hin. Also nicht neues. Wenn jetzt das neue Addon kommt ist sich auch wieder jeder selbst der nächste.


----------



## NarYethz (8. Oktober 2010)

von egoismus zur arroganz: "Egoismus der High-End Spielern"... also entweder du benutzt Genitiv und nennst es "Egoismuss der High-End Spieler" oder du benutzt den Dativ und schreibst "Egoismus von High-End Spielern"... entweder oder... (wobei Dativ auch verschrie'n is: Der Dativ ist dem Genitiv sein Tod)

@topic: naja ich muss sagen, ich finds übertrieben von den beiden, dich nicht in eine Gruppe einzuladen, denn du brauchst ja nur die Kills (töte X von Y-Mobs)...
ich nehm an die beiden haben das für Ruf getan.. von daher wars einfach ne "Arschloch"-Geste...
ansonsten muss ich mich anschließen: wer zuerst kommt, malt zuerst..


----------



## Feldheld (8. Oktober 2010)

Hab ich gerade dort mit den Furbolgs öfter erlebt, wenn da mal wieder Highlevels am Rep-farmen waren. Allerdings hab ich nie Probleme dabei gehabt, auf meine Kosten zu kommen. Klar, man wartet etwas länger als wenn's keine Konkurrenz gibt, aber meist wars tatsächlich so, daß die sich verkrümelten, wenn die merkten, da springt son nerviger Lowlevel rum und jagt denen zu viele Mobs ab. 

Tatsächlich kannst Du denen viel mehr schaden als die Dir. Die brauchen hunderte von den Furbolgs, Du nur ein paar Hände voll. Beim letzten Char bin ich mit Level 50 da aufgekreuzt, konnte mit meinem prima gerüsteten Prot-Krieger gerade so die 56-58er Furbolgs killen, was natürlich dadurch erleichtert wurde, daß ich mir wegen der Farmer um Adds keine Gedanken machen mußte. Dürfte die ziemlich angepißt haben


----------



## xxhajoxx (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich lauf manchmal einfach so durch die Welt um mir alles mal wieder anzuschauen manchmal treffe ich Leute die ich dann Frage ob sie Hilfe brauchen oder sonst was weils einfach auch Spaß macht anderen zu Helfen und ein ernst gemeintes Danke ist doch mehr Wert als jedes Item das man bekommen kann.
Ich hatte zum Glück noch nicht das vergnügen mit solchen Leuten während des Levelns konfrontiert zu werden und hoffe das es niemals passiert


----------



## Blut und Donner (8. Oktober 2010)

Wie man sich über solche unwichtigen Schwachsinn wie WoW aufregen kann :/
WoW ist ein Spiel! Und wenn dir halt jemand beim Mühlespielen die Steinchen klaut wirst du den nicht als egoistisch bezeichnen oder?


----------



## madmurdock (8. Oktober 2010)

Arthas schrieb:


> OmG jetzt kannst du gar ned 80 werden...keine EPIIIXXXX, kein GS, tust mir echt leid, schon blöd da Winterquell der einzige Ort zum leveln ist...
> Und das ist sicher schon der 10000000ste Jammerthread der aufgemacht wurde....Auch wenn du gesagt hast man soll dich nicht als Jammertante beschimpfen aber du schreist förmlich danach...



Jaja, man war ja selbst nie Anfaenger. -.-

Ausserdem WILL man vielleicht die Quests da machen und sich nicht wieder an einen anderen Ort begeben, 10 WS Qs ausm Log schmeissen und dann wieder neue Qs suchen, wo man dann - dank Unkenntnis - nur 2/7 von 7/7 moeglichen findet. etc etc. :>


----------



## wolfracht (8. Oktober 2010)

Toastpatriot schrieb:


> Ja aber das gleiche könnten die ja auch tun. Die haben mir ja mit voller Absicht die weggeschnappt und mich auch nicht irgendwie in die Gruppe eingeladen



Die haben sie dir sicher nicht mit Absicht weggeschnappt, sondern wollten Ruf oder des Feuerwasser farmen.


----------



## Shavana (9. Oktober 2010)

Und wo wäre das Problem gewesen einen anzuschreiben und zu fragen, ob Sie dich in die grp einladen könnten, damit du 20 kills mitbekommst?


----------



## Shaila (9. Oktober 2010)

Es hat nicht unbedingt etwas mit Egoismus zu tun. Man benötigt diese Furbolgs zwangsläufig zum Ruf farmen beim Wintersäblerausbilder. Wenn man nun rücksicht auf jeden Lowlevler nehmen würde, der da questet, dann könnte man die Fraktion gleich aufgeben. Wenn ihr mal Ruf bei dieser Fraktion sammelt, dann versteht ihr vielleicht, warum man in solchen Momenten keine Rücksicht mehr nehmen _kann_.

Und es ist ja nicht so, das alles an dieser Quest hängen würde, dann wartet man ein bisschen oder questet wo anders.


----------



## Schnubbel :> (9. Oktober 2010)

Ist mir neulich auch passiert in der Blutmythosinsel. Da war ein lvl 80 SP und hat genau die NPCs gekillt die ich im target hatte..
war nicht so nett aber was soll man machen ? ^^


----------



## Calystro (9. Oktober 2010)

das wird dir nicht nur bei "highend"spielern passieren .... es iss doch so wenn ich gewisse mobs klatschen muß um ruf zu farmen dann tu ich das ... und z udem thema in gruppe laden ... der ton macht die musik ....solltest du sie angepflaumt haben sollte es dich net wundern das du nicht eingeladen wirst


----------



## Bobtronic2 (9. Oktober 2010)

Was erwartest du?? Der Grossteil  der Wow Spieler besteht nur noch aus Egomanen und Roxxa Kiddys^^ 
Ach ja und diese leute ala : Eh habe alles Clear ey bin der Beste und weil ihr es nicht habt ey seit ihr Kacknoobs ey.

Nja mit Cata wirds noch schlimmer leider :-(


----------



## Latharíl (9. Oktober 2010)

ich weiß nich mehr wo un wann es war, aber es meinte mal einer "mit wotlk hat man sich den egoismus mitgekauft"

nja, ich kann das verhalten von denen nich verstehen, ich helf auch hordlern bei sowas...


----------



## Latharíl (9. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Es hat nicht unbedingt etwas mit Egoismus zu tun. Man benötigt diese Furbolgs zwangsläufig zum Ruf farmen beim Wintersäblerausbilder. Wenn man nun rücksicht auf jeden Lowlevler nehmen würde, der da questet, dann könnte man die Fraktion gleich aufgeben. Wenn ihr mal Ruf bei dieser Fraktion sammelt, dann versteht ihr vielleicht, warum man in solchen Momenten keine Rücksicht mehr nehmen _kann_.



du bekommst ja den ruf auch so, wenn der mob fällt- ob du den jetzt in die gruppe geladen hast oder nich....oder is des nur bei mir so, weil ich nen sonnenaccount hab?


----------



## Flowersun (9. Oktober 2010)

Klar und einfach: Ja, High Level Fritzen sind Egoisten !

Damit muss man sich abfinden... Gibt natürlich Ausnahmen aber ein großteil der Leute sind egoistisch.


----------



## Derulu (9. Oktober 2010)

Einfache Sache...wenn sie dich am lvln hindern bzw. dich nicht mitmachen lassen...Ticket schreiben...und die Freunde kriegen zumindest mal eine Verwarnung, wenn nicht 'nen Zeitbann...

dieses Mittel würd' ich allerdings nur anwenden wenn ich schlechte Laune hätte...


----------



## Bandit 1 (9. Oktober 2010)

Das sind die EINEN Mobs die man für Ruf braucht. Ich finde es zwar auch assig, das die dich nicht fix eingeladen haben (zumal die Ketten und der Müll ja erst für
späteren Ruf droppt) aber davon geht die Welt nicht unter.

Kann ja auch an der Einladung/Frage liegen. Ich spiele auf einem RP Server und wer mich mit "inv pls" anquatscht, kriegt mal gar nix. 

Auch ist die Überschrift verwirrend - High End Spieler sind für mich eher ab GS 6000.


----------



## MoonFrost (9. Oktober 2010)

öm die waren zu erst da und wenn sie da ruf farmen haben sie das gleiche recht auf mops wie du. dich zwingt ja keiner winterquell zu leveln. ist ja eh bekannt das die bären da abgefarmt werden fürn tiger und das trinket.


----------



## Derulu (9. Oktober 2010)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> öm die waren zu erst da und wenn sie da ruf farmen haben sie das gleiche recht auf mops wie du. dich zwingt ja keiner winterquell zu leveln. ist ja eh bekannt das die bären da abgefarmt werden fürn tiger und das trinket.



Nein haben sie nicht, bzw. haben sie nur wenn sie es ihm ermöglichen seine Quests zu machen...soweit ich weiß, sieht Blizzard das so, dass, wenn höherlevelige Spieler in Gebieten für niedrigstufige Charaktere etwas tun, sie es auf eine Art tun müssen, die niedrigere Spieler nicht am Questen bzw. an ihrem Spielspaß hindert...das wäre a) zu bewerkstelligen, wenn sie kurz 5 min warten bis er seine Quest gemacht hat oder b) ihn eben einladen, damit er seine Quest machen kann. Es ist jedoch nicht zulässig, dem niedrigeren Spieler seine benötigten Questmobs zu töten und ihm keine Chance zu geben, sein Spiel durchzuziehen, nur weil man größer, stärker, schneller ist und die Mobs nur zum Ruf- und nicht zum Lvlsteigern verwendet....es hat in solchen Fällen auch schon Banns gehagelt...

noch dazu, wenn der niedrigstufige Spieler sie bittet ob er nicht kurz seine Quest machen darf und sie das ignorieren und erst recht alles wegschnetzeln


----------



## wullewu (9. Oktober 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Nein haben sie nicht, bzw. haben sie nur wenn sie es ihm ermöglichen seine Quests zu machen...soweit ich weiß, sieht Blizzard das so, dass, wenn höherlevelige Spieler in Gebieten für niedrigstufige Charaktere etwas tun, sie es auf eine Art tun müssen, die niedrigere Spieler nicht am Questen bzw. an ihrem Spielspaß hindert...das wäre a) zu bewerkstelligen, wenn sie kurz 5 min warten bis er seine Quest gemacht hat oder b) ihn eben einladen, damit er seine Quest machen kann. Es ist jedoch nicht zulässig, dem niedrigeren Spieler seine benötigten Questmobs zu töten und ihm keine Chance zu geben, sein Spiel durchzuziehen, nur weil man größer, stärker, schneller ist und die Mobs nur zum Ruf- und nicht zum Lvlsteigern verwendet....es hat in solchen Fällen auch schon Banns gehagelt...
> 
> noch dazu, wenn der niedrigstufige Spieler sie bittet ob er nicht kurz seine Quest machen darf und sie das ignorieren und erst recht alles wegschnetzeln



naja,wenns mehr so verweichlichte wesen und mimimi-leute gibt, wo wegen allen kleinigkeiten zum gm rennen kein wunder.


----------



## Heavyimpact (9. Oktober 2010)

80 ist auch nicht gleich 80....bist net gleich ein Highend wenn du 80 geworden bist....aber egal....ich würde niedrig Stufigen helfen, habe ich schon öfter und würde ich wieder machen....das ist Teil des spiels für MICH!

P.S. Hast natürlich mit diesem Tread alle möchte gern HighEnds angelockt...deshalb so viel geflame


----------



## MoonFrost (9. Oktober 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Nein haben sie nicht, bzw. haben sie nur wenn sie es ihm ermöglichen seine Quests zu machen...soweit ich weiß, sieht Blizzard das so, dass, wenn höherlevelige Spieler in Gebieten für niedrigstufige Charaktere etwas tun, sie es auf eine Art tun müssen, die niedrigere Spieler nicht am Questen bzw. an ihrem Spielspaß hindert...das wäre a) zu bewerkstelligen, wenn sie kurz 5 min warten bis er seine Quest gemacht hat oder b) ihn eben einladen, damit er seine Quest machen kann. Es ist jedoch nicht zulässig, dem niedrigeren Spieler seine benötigten Questmobs zu töten und ihm keine Chance zu geben, sein Spiel durchzuziehen, nur weil man größer, stärker, schneller ist und die Mobs nur zum Ruf- und nicht zum Lvlsteigern verwendet....es hat in solchen Fällen auch schon Banns gehagelt...
> 
> noch dazu, wenn der niedrigstufige Spieler sie bittet ob er nicht kurz seine Quest machen darf und sie das ignorieren und erst recht alles wegschnetzeln




ok wenn ich also mit cata dann noch 80bin haben alle 81ger in meinem gebiet zu warten bis ich meine quests fertig hab? Ich denke nicht. SIE HABEN DAS GLEICHE ANRECHT AUF MOPS WIE ICH! Und es ist bekannt das in winterquell sehr viele 80ger unterwegs sind. das ist kein geheimnis und kann locker umgangen werden in dem man selbst einfach in die pestländer z.b. geht.


----------



## Derulu (9. Oktober 2010)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> ok wenn ich also mit cata dann noch 80bin haben alle 81ger in meinem gebiet zu warten bis ich meine quests fertig hab? Ich denke nicht. SIE HABEN DAS GLEICHE ANRECHT AUF MOPS WIE ICH! Und es ist bekannt das in winterquell sehr viele 80ger unterwegs sind. das ist kein geheimnis und kann locker umgangen werden in dem man selbst einfach in die pestländer z.b. geht.



Willst du es ausporbieren? Geh mit einem 80er Charakter in ein beliebiges Gebiet für Stufe 50, töte alle Mobs die dir dort Ruf gewähren und lasse keinen kleineren mehr seine Quest erledigen...mach da so lange, bis du 2-3 Spieler nicht dort questen lässts und schau was passiert...schreiben die ein Ticket haste auch schon deinen 3h Bann...kommt es öfter vor kann daraus schnell mehr werden...ich spreche aus eigener Erfahrung, auch wenn es nicht mein Charakter sondern der eines Gildenkollegen war...und es war sogar in Winterspring...denn im Gegensatz zu dir macht der niedrigere Spieler die Mobs dort nicht um sich mit Ruffarmen die Zeit zu vertreiben, sondern um ebenfalls auf 80 zu kommen...da spielt es für Blizzard übrigens keine Rolle ob der der questet auf ein anderes Gebiet ausweichen kann oder nicht...du "störst seinen Spielspaß" und Blizzard versteht in diesem Gebiet keinen Spaß


----------



## Nimbe (9. Oktober 2010)

Hm also:

DIe haben schätz ich mal den Titel Diplomat gefarmt. AB Respektvoll kriegste da nur noch ruf über die ketten die droppen, und je mehr leute in der gruppe sind desto geringer is die chance das du die kette kriegst . Von dem her kann ich verstehen, dass sie dich net eingeladen haben.

Aber egoismus is denke nicht der Fall.
Ich selber sitze gerade am Erfolg Meister der Lehren Kalimdor und Östliche Königreiche noch.
Wenn ich sehe, dass Leute die selben quests machen müssen bzw die gleichen npcs /inis gehn müssen wie ich, frag ich meist ob ich ihnen helfen soll.
Wenn sie dann ablehnen isses dann ihr problem, wenn sie auf den Respawn warten müssen.


Aber im Prinzip sind eigentlich immer die 80er nett in lowies gebieten (außer die ganker in strangelthorn)^^


Mfg Nimbe-Eredar


----------



## Spaceflyer (9. Oktober 2010)

also ich bin gestern gerade durch das gebiet gegangen. ich weiß ja nicht, wie du ihnen verbal begegnet bist. aber bei mir war es kein problem, in gruppe invited und weiter ging es. das gleiche im nördlichen lager der furborgs im teufelswald. also kein einzeilfall.


----------



## Izara (9. Oktober 2010)

Knochensammler schrieb:


> Naja, wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst. Steht nirgends das die Mops nur für gleichlvlige da sind. Du könntest vielleicht wo anders lvln,
> oder loggst aus und guckts ob die in einer halben Stunde noch da sind.


Sagt wer? Ich würd sagen: der TE ist auf eine besonders dämliche Art der Spieler gestoßen, die einfach zu blöd sind, jemanden in ne Gruppe einzuladen. Er klaut ihnen ja weder Loot noch Ruf noch sonstwas. Getötet haben sie die Mobs ja schließlich sowieso. Hoffen wir, dass sie im RL nicht genauso hirnverbrannt und asozial sind, aber who knows..


----------



## Izara (9. Oktober 2010)

Nimbe schrieb:


> Hm also:
> 
> DIe haben schätz ich mal den Titel Diplomat gefarmt. AB Respektvoll kriegste da nur noch ruf über die ketten die droppen, und je mehr leute in der gruppe sind desto geringer is die chance das du die kette kriegst . Von dem her kann ich verstehen, dass sie dich net eingeladen haben.
> 
> ...



Sie hätten ihm ja einfach sagen können, er soll "automatisch auf Beute passen"  Ja, so ne Funktion gibts XD


----------



## NeoN79 (9. Oktober 2010)

Toastpatriot schrieb:


> Findet ihr auch, das inzwischen die High-Lvl Spieler sich für etwas besseres halten und durch egoismus andere Spieler, die noch nicht 80 sind, behindern.



Versteh nicht wie du dir anmassen kannst, zu sagen, die 80er würden dich behindern... Vermutlich waren die beiden am ruf farmen für die holzschlundfeste oder den fröstsäbler.
Deshalb haben die 80er dort genauso das recht die mobs zu killen. oder willst du ihnen verbieten, nur weil sie 80 sind, eventuelle erfolge nachzuholen?


----------



## Blodohmen (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe 2 80er bin ich jetzt deswegen ein Superegoist?

Ich finde man sollte nicht alle im End Level über einen Kamm scheren, Idioten gibt es überal aber auch nette Leute und man wird es kaum Klauben aber zum teil auch Highe End Equipte die sogar nett sind.

Ich finde den Thread lächerlich und über sufu. findest du noch einiger dieser Threads.


----------



## Deasaster (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab da vor 2 Wochen auch Ruf gefarmt ohne Ende (von Neutral auf Ehrfürchtig), irgendwann whisperte mich jemand an "hi, könntest du mich inviten, ich muss hier ein paar Mobs für eine Quest legen?". Ich hab ihm sofort nen Invite geschickt, dann weitergemetzelt und eine Minute später hat er die Gruppe verlassen und sich nett bedankt.
Ich habe aber auch zwei oder drei andere Lowlevelchars gesehen die sich das ein paar Minuten angeschaut haben um sich dann zu trollen. Fragen kostet nichts, aber wenn nichts kommt, lad ich auch niemanden ein.


----------



## WoWFreak112 (9. Oktober 2010)

Das is das Problem mit den beschissenen Erfolgen.
Und es ist egoistisch wenn sie ihn nicht in ne Gruppe einladen, der Kills wegen.
Und das Problem in Winterquell ist wirklich krass (leveln quasi unmöglich, wenn man furlQs machen will)


----------



## Yiraja (9. Oktober 2010)

Knochensammler schrieb:


> Naja, wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst. Steht nirgends das die Mops nur für gleichlvlige da sind. Du könntest vielleicht wo anders lvln,
> oder loggst aus und guckts ob die in einer halben Stunde noch da sind.



seh ich auch so hat nix mit high end spieler zu tun macht doch jeder so wenn wir mal ehrlich sind, sinnfreier mimimi thread vote 4 close


----------



## Cathan (9. Oktober 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Einfache Sache...wenn sie dich am lvln hindern bzw. dich nicht mitmachen lassen...Ticket schreiben...und die Freunde kriegen zumindest mal eine Verwarnung, wenn nicht 'nen Zeitbann...
> 
> dieses Mittel würd' ich allerdings nur anwenden wenn ich schlechte Laune hätte...



Zeitbann wegen Ruffarmen?
Ob sie ihn einladen ist nunmal ihre Sache-wenn sie die gleichen Mobs töten müssen kann man ihnen nicht vorwerfen sie hätten sie hätten dich "behindert".
(es ist ja nicht so dass sie dir die Mobs einfach so wegtöten sondern sie farmen etwas, in dem Fall Ruf.)

Ich will deren Verhalten NICHT schönreden.


----------



## immortal15 (9. Oktober 2010)

Toastpatriot schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe bis grade eben versucht, Quests in Winterquell zu machen. Das gelang mir auch ganz gut, bis ich eine Quest bekam, in der es darum ging Furbolgs zu töten.
> An sich ja kein Problem, hab ich zumindest gedacht. Aber dann kam ich in dem Hauptlager der besagten Furbolgs an, jedoch erwarteten mich dort nur 2 80ger, die sämtliche Furbolgs mir vor der Nase wegschnappten und mich damit am leveln hindern. Ich bin dann nach 20 Minuten warten wieder gegangen, denn die Spieler ließen sich auch nicht auf einen Kompromiss ein, mich in eine Gruppe einzuladen, damit ich die Kills wenigstens auch bekomm´.
> ...






ich halte mich für was besseres weil ich lvl 80 bin aber ich behindere keine low lvl spieler.....naja ok doch ich campe sie manchma stunden lang aus langerweile


----------



## heiduei (9. Oktober 2010)

naja, ein level 80er is noch lang kein high-end-content-gamer   
ich versteh darunter eher sowas wie lk 10er hero down ...


----------



## Vadokan (9. Oktober 2010)

du musst ja nich dort leveln kannst ja andere quests machen


----------



## Schlaviner (9. Oktober 2010)

std123 schrieb:


> na dann gz dir gehöfrt so ein schleimviev aus dem noobfilter in naxx XD



Made my day


----------



## ink0gnito (9. Oktober 2010)

Toastpatriot schrieb:


> Findet ihr auch, das inzwischen die High-Lvl Spieler sich für etwas besseres halten und durch egoismus andere Spieler, die noch nicht 80 sind, behindern.





Nein.Egoistische Menschen, sind auch mit gümmel Gear, Egoisten, und nicht Egoistische Menschen, sind auch mit Top Gear, keine Egoisten.
Schubladen denken, war, ist und wird nie was Gutes sein.


----------



## Hordewikinger (9. Oktober 2010)

ich versteh dich is mir auch schon mal passiert nur noch n ticker assozialer xD
genau die gleiche quest nur der umstand das n oller paladin und och noch mensch dort die furbolgs geschnetzelt hat ich komm an will mir n paar mobs holn UND... kill. xD klingt jetz angenehmer als es war und die mobs hab ich dennoch nich bekomm.

und an die birnen die hier rummeckern such dir n anderes gebiet usw. das is winterquell die andern lvl gebiete sind derb weit weg und wenn er dort keine flugpunkte hat dauert das ziemlich lang im relativen gesehen bis er da is


----------



## Yiraja (9. Oktober 2010)

das leben ist kein ponyhof wenn er die quest dort nicht machen kann weil andere leute dort ruf farmen wird ihm nichts anderes übrig bleiben also zu heulen oder sich in ein anderes quest gebiet zu begeben.


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (9. Oktober 2010)

Rhaven schrieb:


> Die Leute die hier bisher geantwortet haben, sind inGame warscheinlich genau so drauf...
> 
> Grundsätzlich gehören die Mobs niemandem, das ist richtig. Doch leider sind immer weniger Spieler hilfsbereit und schlichtweg unfreundlich. Das ist eine durchaus negative Entwicklung, die man in der letzten Zeit häufiger beobachten konnte.
> 
> ...



So schauts aus ! Ich bin auch immer gerne bereit kleinen Chars zu helfen. Arenaquests eben zu helfen ist bei uns in der Gilde ehrensache !


----------



## FallenAngel88 (9. Oktober 2010)

kenn das problem nicht, bei mir aufm server brauche ich nicht mal fragen ob die mich einladen, die machens von selber.


----------



## Kæran (9. Oktober 2010)

Alle die rumflamen das die 80er ja wohl das Uberrecht hätten dort Ruf zu farmen.
Es ist vom Spielebetreiber vorgesehen, das der Ruf für die Fraktionen während der Levelphase im jeweiligen Gebiet gesammelt wird. Nicht das man auf Level 80 im i-win Modus den Ruf farmt.
Ich werde weiterhin die nicht kompromissbereiten Spieler per Ticket melden. Vielleicht werden die ja nach 3/6/12h Spielpause einsichtiger.


----------



## Cathan (9. Oktober 2010)

Kæran schrieb:


> Alle die rumflamen das die 80er ja wohl das Uberrecht hätten dort Ruf zu farmen.
> Es ist vom Spielebetreiber vorgesehen, das der Ruf für die Fraktionen während der Levelphase im jeweiligen Gebiet gesammelt wird. Nicht das man auf Level 80 im i-win Modus den Ruf farmt.
> Ich werde weiterhin die nicht kompromissbereiten Spieler per Ticket melden. Vielleicht werden die ja nach 3/6/12h Spielpause einsichtiger.


Würde Blizzard nicht wollen dass man mit 80 Ruf bei Low-Fraktionen farmt würden sie den Rufgewinn von 80er Spielern bei den low-level-Fraktionen abstellen.


----------



## ink0gnito (9. Oktober 2010)

Kæran schrieb:


> Alle die rumflamen das die 80er ja wohl das Uberrecht hätten dort Ruf zu farmen.
> Es ist vom Spielebetreiber vorgesehen, das der Ruf für die Fraktionen während der Levelphase im jeweiligen Gebiet gesammelt wird. Nicht das man auf Level 80 im i-win Modus den Ruf farmt.
> Ich werde weiterhin die nicht kompromissbereiten Spieler per Ticket melden. Vielleicht werden die ja nach 3/6/12h Spielpause einsichtiger.





Aha, aha.

Bitte erzähl mir mehr davon, klingt ja äusserst Interessant.


----------



## Kæran (9. Oktober 2010)

denken - schreiben - lesen - nochmal denken - absenden
nicht vorgesehen =/= nicht gewollt


----------



## Yokoono12 (9. Oktober 2010)

Ach das hat nichts mit lvl 80 Charakteren zu tun, das sind einfach Spieler die anderen nichts gönnen wollen. Ich hätte dich schon von mir aus in die Gruppe eingeladen ändert ja nichts für mich. Das sind so leute denen einer abgeht wenn sie kleineren das leben schwer machen können. Mach dir nichts draus das nächste mal hast du bestimmt wieder ein positives Erlebnis.


----------



## schmetti (9. Oktober 2010)

sry aber mimimi?

Du möchtest Leveln und der andere Ruf Farmen wo ist da der unterschied?
Natürlich hätte er dich in die Gruppe einladen können, aber müssen muss er nicht.
Log aus und nach ner halben Stunde wieder ein oder mache derweil etwas anderes.


----------



## Daryst (9. Oktober 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Nein haben sie nicht, bzw. haben sie nur wenn sie es ihm ermöglichen seine Quests zu machen...soweit ich weiß, sieht Blizzard das so, dass, wenn höherlevelige Spieler in Gebieten für niedrigstufige Charaktere etwas tun, sie es auf eine Art tun müssen, die niedrigere Spieler nicht am Questen bzw. an ihrem Spielspaß hindert...das wäre a) zu bewerkstelligen, wenn sie kurz 5 min warten bis er seine Quest gemacht hat oder b) ihn eben einladen, damit er seine Quest machen kann. Es ist jedoch nicht zulässig, dem niedrigeren Spieler seine benötigten Questmobs zu töten und ihm keine Chance zu geben, sein Spiel durchzuziehen, nur weil man größer, stärker, schneller ist und die Mobs nur zum Ruf- und nicht zum Lvlsteigern verwendet....es hat in solchen Fällen auch schon Banns gehagelt...
> 
> noch dazu, wenn der niedrigstufige Spieler sie bittet ob er nicht kurz seine Quest machen darf und sie das ignorieren und erst recht alles wegschnetzeln



Dies stimmt,ich habe in diesem Gebiet, 3 chars so um die 3-4 Level höher gebracht und hatte jedesmal ein Problem mit den 80igern die Ruf farmen, aber hatte nur eine grp aus 4 Leuten, welche mich nicht eben einladen wollten. Hab 2 Stunden lang was mit dem main gemacht und dann wieder geschaut und nochmal freundlich gefragt, wann sie den mal eine Pause machen würden, oder ob sie mich inven. Klares unfreundliches Nein( setzt weitere Adjektive dahinter, wenn ihr wollt, welche sehr abfällig sind). Joa, Ticket geschrieben und der GM hat den Spielern wohl eine Verwarnung gegeben, da diese Spieler sich sehr unfreundlich bei mir meldeten. Also nächstes Ticket geschrieben und schon hörte man nix mehr, waren ja auch den restlichen Abend net on gewesen xD, was da wohl passiert ist?^^
Bei ganz unfreundlichen Menschen, würde ich das Ticket schreiben, nur um denen nicht freie Bahn zu lassen. Diese Leute sind genauso nervig, wie die Farmer, welche einem das Erz klauen, während man einen Mob verhaut, der genau auf dem Erz stand.

MfG


----------



## Technocrat (10. Oktober 2010)

Toastpatriot schrieb:


> An sich ja kein Problem, hab ich zumindest gedacht. Aber dann kam ich in dem Hauptlager der besagten Furbolgs an, jedoch erwarteten mich dort nur 2 80ger, die sämtliche Furbolgs mir vor der Nase wegschnappten und mich damit am leveln hindern.


Einfach melden. Sowas gilt als behindern und Wird mit einem 3-Tage-Bann bestraft. Also, Ticket an GM und wenn Du einen passenenden Titel wählst ("aktive Behinderung") oder so wird Dir auch ratzfatz geholfen.


----------



## Lanzalot (10. Oktober 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Einfach melden. Sowas gilt als behindern und Wird mit einem 3-Tage-Bann bestraft. Also, Ticket an GM und wenn Du einen passenenden Titel wählst ("aktive Behinderung") oder so wird Dir auch ratzfatz geholfen.



quark, da müßte das behindern eines spielers durch einen anderen spieler schon eine weile andauern und da es angeblich 2 80er waren die da gefarmt haben kannste nich davon ausgehen, dass nen gm da irgendwas unternimmt.

und nebenbei angemerkt gehört das farmen genauso zu wow wie raiden und leveln.


----------



## Edrohma (10. Oktober 2010)

Also ganz grundsätzlich kommt es ja erstmal auf die Art und Weise an. Ein "inv plz" würde von mir ganz einfach ignoriert aber bei "lädst du mich bitte, ich muss die quest mit denen noch machen" würde ich natürlich einladen. Achja und Ticket schreiben für so einen Quatsch.... kein Wunder dass das so lang dauert wenn mal was wichtiges los ist.


----------



## Legelion (10. Oktober 2010)

Grade an der besagten Stelle ein schwieriges Thema^^. Im Prinzip geb ich Dir Recht; Dich in ne Grp einzuladen und quasi nebenher Deine Quest machen zu lassen, wär jetzt nicht so der schwierige Part gewesen. Aber wie eben schon so einige hier geschrieben haben: Es gibt eben solche und solche Spieler.

Das Problem mit den Furbolgs da stellt sich ständig. Schließlich brauch man die Dinger für eine von nur drei Ruffarmquests, um den Wintersäbler zu bekommen. Und glaub mir, da wirst nicht nur Du "beklaut", da "beklauen" sich die 80er regelmäßig gegenseitig^^. Erschwerend kommt wohl noch dazu, dass wie bei jedem angekündigten Patch oder Addon mal wieder das Gerücht umläuft, dass man dieses nette Kätzchen bald nicht mehr erfarmen kann.

Mach Dir da keinen Kopf. Solchen Leuten wirst Du immer wieder begegnen und genau, wie Du den bisherigen Beiträgen entnehmen kannst auch genug, die gerne helfen.


----------



## Rasar (10. Oktober 2010)

Allgemein ist die hilfestellung in WoW runtergegangen ,spiele auch schon seid der classic und man kann richtig zusehen das es zum jeden addon immer schlimmer wird


----------



## Salanea (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe auch vor nicht allzulanger Zeit die Federn bei den Teddys gefarmt für den Ruf (ja mir war langweilig^^). Bei uns auf dem Server herrscht ein extremer Allieüberschuss...ich spiele Horde.Und wenn jemand dorthin kam (meistens Allietwinks), dann habe ich mich einfach abseits gestellt und gewartet, bis die Spieler fertig waren.Waren es allerdings auch 80er hab ich weitergemacht und nur die Lagerseite gewechselt. Ich finde es nicht ok, wenn man den *kleinen* das Leben schwer macht.So ala: steht auf dem Mob dein Name?Wo die *kleinen* Spieler ja auch sooo grosse Chancen haben, gegen einen 80er anzukommen...


----------



## Kalaida (10. Oktober 2010)

Müssen einige ihr Gewissen beruhigen oder warum beschönigt ihr ein derartiges Verhalten:

High-End-Noob : "Ich klau dir alle Monster, ÄTSCH!"

Low-Levler: "Warum und mit welchem Recht?"

High-End-Noob: "Weil ich es kann!!"


Wer sagt, ein derartiges Verhalten sei okey, ist ein Noob, wer sich selbst so verhält, noch ein viel größerer.



Habe selber 5 80er und mit 3 spiele ich im ganz oben mit aber ein derartig dämlliches Verhalten käme mir nicht in den Sinn.

Habe auch schon für Holzschlundfeste Ruf gefarmt. Ist ja auch easy als 80er: Onhit-tot, Onehit-tot, Onehit-tot. Das geht Schlag auf Schlag, so das ich nach ein paar Minuten das gesamte Gebiet leer hatte und auf Respawn warten muss.

Kam ein Hordler dazu (bin Alli, habe aber nichts gegen Horde), hat ein kleines Level und versucht verzweifelt ein paar Kills abzustauben, was ihn aber durch meine Anwesenheit nicht gelang. Als ich ihn bemerkte, habe ich ihn freundlich gegrüßt, mich hingesetzt, ihn mit einem Chatbefehl aufgefordert, loszulegen und ihm nett zu verstehn gegeben, dass ich warten werde, bis er mit seiner Quest fertig ist. 

Er hat sich bedankt, seine Mobs gekillt und ging. Danach konnte ich immernoch Mobs umhusten^^


Und wenn ich (falls es mal ein Alli ist) kein Bock auf Gruppe habe, dann stehle ich ihm denoch nicht die Mobs, sondern sage ihm freundlich, dass ich keine Lust auf Gruppe habe aber warten werde, bis er fertig ist.


Meine Fresse: wir sind 80er! Uns kanns egal sein, ob wir kurz warten, bis ein Kleiner seine Quest macht, denn in wenigen minuten müssten wir sowieso auf Respawn warten.


Jeder Spieler hat das Recht, die Quests zu machen, die er machen möchte und zu sagen "Dann mach ne andere." ist dämmlich, denn das würde bedeuteten, mir wird von anderen diktirt, welche Quests ich machen darf und welche nicht und dieses Recht haben auch möchtegern Progamer mit Higghendequip und Mios an Gold von ebey nicht. Genauso könnten Lowlevler sagen "Farm woanders Ruf" wäre GENAU das selbe.


Also 80er: nehmt Rücksicht, denn nur weil ihr Massensterben auslösen könnt, heist es nicht, dass ihr Lowies das Leben schwer machen dürft.


----------



## Salanea (10. Oktober 2010)

Kalaida schrieb:


> Müssen einige ihr Gewissen beruhigen oder warum beschönigt ihr ein derartiges Verhalten:
> 
> High-End-Noob : "Ich klau dir alle Monster, ÄTSCH!"
> 
> ...




Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Daryst (10. Oktober 2010)

Kalaida schrieb:


> Müssen einige ihr Gewissen beruhigen oder warum beschönigt ihr ein derartiges Verhalten:
> 
> High-End-Noob : "Ich klau dir alle Monster, ÄTSCH!"
> 
> ...



Das war die Predigt zum Sonntag und ist ein guter Abschluss.

MfG


----------



## Mayestic (10. Oktober 2010)

herje stellst du dich aber an.
gibt es sonst nirgendwo in der großen welt von wow einen anderen ort andem zu leveln kannst ? 
naja ok ärgerlich ist es das ist mal klar aber weinen bringt dir da auch nix.
die farmen iwas nehm ich mal an und wenns nur das feuerwasser der winterfelle ist oder geben die auch ruf für holzschlundfeste ? ich weiß es nicht mehr. achso ja diese perlen. ich farm das zeug immer im teufelswald vor der holzschlundfeste.
geh halt woanders hin und lass die kinderchen spielen, steh darüber und gönne es ihnen, sie können eben nicht anders. 

mfg


----------



## Wintergift (10. Oktober 2010)

Knochensammler schrieb:


> Naja, wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst. Steht nirgends das die Mops nur für gleichlvlige da sind. Du könntest vielleicht wo anders lvln,
> oder loggst aus und guckts ob die in einer halben Stunde noch da sind.









Ego pe.... genau aus dem grund hasse ich leute die meinem im lowlevel gebiet zu questen und den kleinen alles wech nehmen und sie nicht daran teil haben lassen, obwohl es ne sec dauert dann wäre er wieder wech gewesen


----------



## spacekeks007 (10. Oktober 2010)

hmm was macht man da wenn andere spieler schneller sind als du und dir alles wegnehmen?

nach mama rufen? nein, ein thema im buffed forum aufmachen und ein mi mi mi thema schreiben? nein

WOANDERS HINGEHEN UND QUESTEN? JAAAA!!!

westliche pestländer östliche pestländer un goro krater aszahra sengende schlucht andere quests in winterquell im dungeon browser anmelden und nebenbei questen und sag/schreib nicht das du alle quests dort beendet hast oder nur zu faul bist woanders zu suchen


gibt soviele möglichkeiten sich anderweitig mit quests auseinander zusetzen und mit 58 is eh alles wurscht da hast die scherbenwelt


----------



## Yiraja (10. Oktober 2010)

Wintergift schrieb:


> Ego pe.... genau aus dem grund hasse ich leute die meinem im lowlevel gebiet zu questen und den kleinen alles wech nehmen und sie nicht daran teil haben lassen, obwohl es ne sec dauert dann wäre er wieder wech gewesen



jo du kannst die leute so viel hassen wie du willst, nur weils n low lvl quest gebiet ist heißt das nicht das es den "lowies" gehört jeder kann dort tun und lassen was er will und wenn dort ruf farmen und schneller die mobs killen als wer anders
dann isses halt so, dann warteste eben oder suchst dir ne andere Ecke zum lvln gibt schließlich genug in WoW.


----------



## Bluebarcode (10. Oktober 2010)

ich habs mir nicht durchgelesen, ich versthe die sicht beider seiten. ABER als ich das sleber gamacht hab (als 803er bei holzschlundfeste farmen) hab ich die twinks die da rumliefen immer in die gruppe eingeladen und ihnen gesagt dass sie mir bitte wenns geht die ruf items geben wenn sie wollen. Einer hat mir dann fast 100 der dinger gegeben obwohl er nur 3-4 gesammelt hat während er in meiner grp war


----------



## Galric (10. Oktober 2010)

Kalaida schrieb:


> Müssen einige ihr Gewissen beruhigen oder warum beschönigt ihr ein derartiges Verhalten:
> 
> High-End-Noob : "Ich klau dir alle Monster, ÄTSCH!"
> 
> ...




... Jep ... absolut zustimm ... mach ich nich anders

/close


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Oktober 2010)

Wieso questet man überhaupt noch in Winterspring oO


----------



## No_ones (10. Oktober 2010)

std123 schrieb:


> na dann gz dir gehöfrt so ein schleimviev aus dem noobfilter in naxx XD



wuhu !!!  schleimvieh knuddel will !


----------



## Mograin (10. Oktober 2010)

Vom Monster *klauen* bis zum Lowies-killen(naja haben wir das nicht schon alle mal gemacht XD) solche dreistigkeiten sind in der Welt von WarCraft nicht verboten^^


----------



## PiRho (10. Oktober 2010)

Also ich lade diese lvlenden Leuten immer ein, wenn sich mich höflich fragen. Wenn allerndings sowas kommt: "Verpiss dich ich will hier lvln!" kann ich auch nichts dafür...


----------



## freudi990 (10. Oktober 2010)

auch wenns dir nicht gefällt 
für dich pechgehabt

ich wurd letztens auch angemault weil ich ein q mob angegriffen hab den andere wollten 
ich war halt schneller da haben die pech gehabt 
wenn die schneller gewesen wärhen hätte ich pech gehabt 
ganz einfach


----------



## Nahemis (10. Oktober 2010)

@ TE

Das habe ich auch schon erlebt. Als ich 10 Tage WoW nochmal antesten wollte hat mir ein 80er im Startgebiet alle Mobs geklaut. Hab WoW endgültig satt wegen der Community und wegen Wotlk.


----------



## Colinger (10. Oktober 2010)

Mehr als einfach zu klären. die 80ger hätten dich inviten sollen oder verschwinden von der Priorität her ist es wichtiger das du levelst als das die weiterkloppen meine güte.. stellt euch mal vor das ist euer erster char und immer wieder klauen euch 80ger die Questmobs weg ich wette mit euch nach 5 mal seid ihr depremirt und spielt mit dem Gedanken auszuloggen. Solch ein verhalten ist nicht gut und man sieht ja das die Community WoW nach und nach mehr kaput macht.


----------



## MoK (10. Oktober 2010)

Mograin schrieb:


> Vom Monster *klauen* bis zum Lowies-killen(naja haben wir das nicht schon alle mal gemacht XD) solche dreistigkeiten sind in der Welt von WarCraft nicht verboten^^



nö und aso- bzw unsozial isses trotzdem und zeugt nich grade von einer guten kinderstube...


----------



## Kuhlesau9000 (10. Oktober 2010)

Hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen

ich für meinen Teil lade die Spieler immer direkt ein

z.B. als ich den Gifthautravasaurus gefarmt hab, kam es öfters vor das low lvl Spieler genau diese brauchten

dann einfach ninja inv  und kurz erklärt das ich dennen nicht die Mobs wegkillen will

kam so nie zu Problemen 


mfg Kuhlesau


----------



## Smeal (10. Oktober 2010)

You're a noob or you're a pro.
That's life.


----------



## ichigoleader (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich sags mal so ich bin Hordler und wenn ein anderer Hordler dort questen würde, würde ich ihm den vortritt lassen oder in ne gruppe einladen.
Bei einem Allianzler sieht das schon anders aus und da ich immer wieder Allies begegne die mir beim twinken die mobs wegschnappen tu ich dies auch zumindest wenn sie 80 sind.
Bei 80ern kann man sich ja auf ein kleines Scharmützel einlassen, aber lowies die dort questen und sie sind Allies lass ich sie machen meist brauchen sie ja nicht lang.


----------



## Dabow (10. Oktober 2010)

Knochensammler schrieb:


> Naja, wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst. Steht nirgends das die Mops nur für gleichlvlige da sind. Du könntest vielleicht wo anders lvln,
> oder loggst aus und guckts ob die in einer halben Stunde noch da sind.



Richtig. Und wenn die 2 dich nicht inv wollen, müssen se das ja auch nicht.
Wenn dich sowas stört, geh auf einen leeren Server, spiel ein anderes Spiel oder gank die 2 mit deinem Mainchar, sofern vorhanden 

LG


----------



## Kabooom254 (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich denke jeder Ally würde es genau andersrum erzählen so das die Hordler die Bösen sind


----------



## JustMy2Cents (10. Oktober 2010)

Ja Egoismus greift in WoW immer mehr um sich keine Frage, aber das geht durch alle Level und ist nicht auf High-End-Chars beschränkt.

Du kannst in dem, von dir geschilderten Fall, halt die beiden 80er anwhispern ob sie dich in Gruppe laden würden oder nach dem nächsten respwan eben dich deine Quest kurz machen lassn. 
Wollen sie das nicht rat ich dier einfach erst mal woanders weiterzuquesten. Denn das Weiterkommen im Level ist in ganz WoW nicht von einer einzigen Quest abhängig. 

Ich habe das beim hochleveln immer so gehandhabt und wenn ich eine Quest an einem Tag nicht fertig machen konnte, so what, dann halt eben an nem anderen Tag. 


Nichts desto trotz, wenn ich dabei war irgendwo Ruf zu erfarmen und mich jemand angeflüstert hat, er müsse die Mobs für seine Quest legen lade ich ihn entweder in Gruppe oder lasse ihn den Vortritt. 

Schließlich profitiert man auch selbst durch solch eine Verhaltensweise. Weil sich dadurch in den meisten Fällen gute Connections aufbauen lassen.


----------



## Yilvanniá (10. Oktober 2010)

also ich muss sagen in Winterquell habe ich so gut wie nie gelevelt.... aber das was mich aufregt das is zb wenn man in bootybay quests abgeben will aber alle tot sind und man sieht die leute noch die den Questgeber niederkloppen das is schon ärgerlich.... aber was willste machen ich bin dann eben mit meinem 80er on gegangen und habe paar raids gemacht. Danach waren die in Bootybay wieder am leben und ich konnte in ruhe weiter quetsen.... aber in dem moment is des halt echt doof und man ärgert sich darüber. Aber im endeffekt kann man dagegen nichts machen


----------



## Schmaladin (10. Oktober 2010)

Also mir ist immer wieder aufgefallen das es unter den Spieler unterschiedliche Persönlichkeiten gibt. Als Hordler helfe ich gerne meiner Fraktion aber auch umgekehrt, hatte auch schon das glück das mir ein Ally beim Mobkillen geholfen hat ohne mich auch nur zu treffen. Also gibt es im High End berreich verschiedene Persönlichkeiten.

Die die dich nicht eingeladen haben um dir einen Gefallen zu machen sind zweierlei sachen entweder Kiddis oder China Farmer^^ reg dich nicht auf das legt sich schon noch.


----------



## Annovella (10. Oktober 2010)

Du, ganz ehrlich: Warum sollten sie egoistisch sein? Sie machen ihr Bier und gut. Quest halt woanders oder sonst was, wenn sie nicht mit dir in eine Gruppe wollen. Wenn ich mit meinem Main z.B. die Startgebietsquests machen würde um Ruf bei bestimmten STädtefraktionen zu bekommen und Meister der Lehren Quest werde ich auch sicher nicht andere in die Gruppe einladen. Es sei denn ein Elitemob steht irgendwo und den kann man dann fix zusammen umhauen. Die anderen Spieler behindern höchstens mein Vorankommen. Nein, das ist kein egoismus, aber wenn man jedem helfen würde, würde man einfach nicht vorankommen und wenn ich ein Zeil vor Augen habe was ich in meiner knappen Spielzeit machen möchte, dann will ich nicht mit unerfahren über Dinge diskutieren, ich helf anderswaltig genug Spielern.



Schmaladin schrieb:


> Also mir ist immer wieder aufgefallen das es unter den Spieler unterschiedliche Persönlichkeiten gibt. Als Hordler helfe ich gerne meiner Fraktion aber auch umgekehrt, hatte auch schon das glück das mir ein Ally beim Mobkillen geholfen hat ohne mich auch nur zu treffen. Also gibt es im High End berreich verschiedene Persönlichkeiten.
> 
> Die die dich nicht eingeladen haben um dir einen Gefallen zu machen sind zweierlei sachen entweder Kiddis oder China Farmer^^ reg dich nicht auf das legt sich schon noch.




Ach, erzähl mir neues! Es gibt unterschiedliche Persönlichkeiten bei den Spielern? Wahnsinn! Ich dachte es wären alles kühle NPC´s!
Man ist kein Kiddi oder Chinafarmer, nur weil man jemanden nicht helfen möchte. Sondern man hat dann evtl. nur nicht soviel Zeit oder will einfach in Ruhe etwas machen, herrje.


----------



## Wintergift (10. Oktober 2010)

Yiraja schrieb:


> jo du kannst die leute so viel hassen wie du willst, nur weils n low lvl quest gebiet ist heißt das nicht das es den "lowies" gehört jeder kann dort tun und lassen was er will und wenn dort ruf farmen und schneller die mobs killen als wer anders
> dann isses halt so, dann warteste eben oder suchst dir ne andere Ecke zum lvln gibt schließlich genug in WoW.





jo mach nur bist halt auch nur einer von vielen die sich nur um sich selber kümmern naja gz dir und deinem ego


----------

